# Help on devils lake



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I going to devils lake this week and have not fished there for 5 year or so. And never ice fished. Questions I have are the roads plowed accese spots, As I dont have a sled or atv. Where is a good place to start fishing? Depth, bait, luers. ect... Any help would be nice..

Thanks guys,


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

the only plowed roads are on creel bay. casino or woodlands. woodlands charges 7.00


----------

